# What do I do with all this rockboard?



## lupp5214 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey everyone I have a little problem on my hands I'm hoping you guys can help me with. 

My lovely wife (bless her heart) suprised me with some acoustic material. I had been talking about treating our basement since we finally were able to get some equipment down there and she went ahead and ordered me what I believe should be more than I need I just don't know where to place all of it. I have 12 panels of rockboard 60 and 8 panels of rockboard 80. 

My room is a finished basement measuring 22 wide x19 deepx7.5 high with an open stairwell going upstairs. The ceiling is a drop ceiling with a 3 foot wide section of drywall running the width of the room covering some vents. The floor is carpet and the walls are just regular drywall. I will hopefully have a picture to download soon but for now I just wanted to get some ideas of where to begin.

It sounds like starting with 4" bass traps in all of the corners is a good idea but how high do you place them? Should they be from floor to ceiling? Should I use all rockboard 80 for these or can I combine the 80 with the 60?

It also sounds like first reflection points are a good place to start as well. I know I threw some random questions and thoughts in here but I don't know exactly where to begin and don't want to just randomly throw panels around the room. I'm new to this (obviously) so any suggestions would be great.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

How thick is the material? Is it all 2"?

Bryan


----------



## lupp5214 (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes, all of the material is 24x48x2


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Use the 80 for the bass panels and the 60 for the reflection panels. If you have enough you can also do the entire front wall in 2" 60 to stop surround reflections.


----------



## lupp5214 (Feb 15, 2013)

Perfect. I have just enough panels to do all of that. One last question. My wife has a ton of stretch velvet. If I put it over my head I have no problem breathing through it. Would this be a good choice for fabric? Thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It'll probably work fine.


----------

